# ezSBF D2G (sbf and root)



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

If anyone has a hard time sbfing or rooting, this is a _very_ easy method to do both quickly. It's basically a live cd (or usb) that runs an sbf script. If you're comfortable using linux or rsdlite, you probably won't care. But to those of us stuck on macs and are tired of running virtualbox to run programs, this is a foolproof method to sbf and root.

There are files for .29, .33, and .608 (with the D3 root script). Detailed instructions in the link.

http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html

all credit goes to 1KDS for putting this together.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

For those who are having problems with Windows 7 and rsdlite this is the way to go 1KDS has made it incredibly easy


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Quick warning folks the new setup is a little finicky. It boot looped the first time I ran it. I reran the program and it worked perfectly


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Probably just needed to wipe data afterwards.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

x13thangelx said:


> Probably just needed to wipe data afterwards.


I had tried that. Although I can't get my nandroid backups to reinstall either so it could be a symptom of some other issue. Not related to the easysbf


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

Tested both SBF and root worked fine

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

Any idea why the program would keep saying waiting for phone after unzipping the SBF, even though I was plugged in on bootloader mode and it was connected?


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

edit: Nevermind, I thought you were talking about rooting


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

oddball said:


> I had tried that. Although I can't get my nandroid backups to reinstall either so it could be a symptom of some other issue. Not related to the easysbf


The only time I've had that nandroid issue was:
1- when I moved all my sd contents to a new card and tried to access them from the new card (md5 mismatch) 
2- when I tried to restore directly after sbf. I usually had to flash a rom like cm7 or miui, then restore the nandroid.


----------

